# ,  / > Alinco >   Alinco DX-SR8T

## RK3TD

Alinco       Alinco DX-SR8T.

----------


## RV6HHW

FT 817  . DX70  DX77       . R8   SR8         :       ,    ..         SDR    .  ALINCO       KGSDR      .     SR8 SDR     .     (Toshiba)    .
            SDR.          :  ,  ,DSP,

----------


## ua3rmb

440-.

----------

UR5ZQH

----------


## UT0UM

> ,    -  ,   ,     ,  , .-Alinco DX-SR8T,     ,  ,   -Alinco DX-SR8T 
> http://s32-temporary-files.radikal.r...-929206895.png


  !
!
  ,    !

----------

UR5ZQH

----------


## UT0UM

> ...15  ,  ,


  :Smile: ))

  17   -   :Smile: )))

----------

UR5ZQH

----------


## R0TA

> 17   -  )))


    17  ?

----------


## ru9tr

> .-Alinco DX-SR8T,   ,  ,   -Alinco DX-SR8T


     ?

----------


## Eugene163

, ?       .

----------

, !      DX-SR8?     .    . , ,      ,     .  .     ,  TS-130S,     ,   ,  ,-,  ,   .       RD100XX1F  ,     100       ,       . ,        , ,   RD  -  .        ,     ,     .         -  ,  ,   ...   - .     .

----------



----------

, !  


> ( )   shift.


  ,   ,       . ,  ,   ,      :(     ,        .      .    ,    ,    .  , ,   TS-130-.  ,  .     ,  . ,  .     10-   160.  15   .     .  .  :Crazy:

----------

